# 55 degree or 35 degree diamond carbide insert



## 3strucking (Mar 8, 2017)

I am guessing that the 35 degree diamond is used when you need to get into some tight places. I am looking to add another tool holder and thought I might go with the 35 over the 55. What do you think?


----------



## darkzero (Mar 8, 2017)

Yes, good for tight areas & profiling. My most used inserts are C series 80°. I also like to use D series 55° series. I never bothered with getting V series 35° inserts. I personally never needed the narrower profile & felt they would be too fragile in the type & size I would prefer which are positive inserts. The V/35's are probably much stronger in negative but the only negatives I use are C/80.


----------



## Wreck™Wreck (Mar 9, 2017)

All tooling shapes depend entirely on the work being done, buy the tool that will do the work required.
A tool that is not dimensionally capable of producing your desired form is worthless.
A sharp angled insert tool is excellent for turning parts at a small diameter using a center yet terrible at facing and roughing for example. Groove and back cutting are a whole different ball game however.

Choose wisely.


----------



## 4GSR (Mar 10, 2017)

I have a couple of the 35 deg. diamond inserts set up for finishing cuts and for tight undercuts mainly for threads.  Taking a few thousandths at a fine feed rate, will leave a nice finish.  As wreck said, not worth a flip for any roughing, facing, well it works for me but again, very light cuts.  The 55 deg. diamond is a better choice I prefer for general cutting and finishing, too. I'm not a big fan of 85 deg. diamond inserts or the "C" style.  Lots of bad experiences, good for heavy turning and that's about it in my book.  Ken


----------



## darkzero (Mar 10, 2017)

4gsr said:


> I'm not a big fan of 85 deg. diamond inserts or the "C" style.  Lots of bad experiences, good for heavy turning and that's about it in my book.  Ken



That may be true for CNMG for us hobby guys who don't have big lathes or do heavy turning but not so for positive inserts. CCMT/CCGT/CCGX are great inserts and are my most used. I use them for turning, boring, & milling.


----------



## jamby (Apr 5, 2017)

darkzero

  What holders do you use for the "CCMT/CCGT/CCGX" ?  Are there different angles for positive rack inserts with different holders ? 
I am looking at buying some holders "SCLCR1212H09, SCLCL1212H09, and SCMCN1212H09 with the idea of using ccgt and ccmt inserts.
Thanks
Jim


----------



## mksj (Apr 5, 2017)

Agree with darkzero, on a 1340 lathe the CCMT/CCGT 32.5x is my go to insert for most of my ferrous metal turning, although I have a separate setup using WNMG holders  for Aluminum and other softer materials.  Use DCMT/DCGT for tight close in work and chamfering, the 35 degree diamond would be more fragile.  The holders are specific to the insert used. See attached document for some examples for 5/8" holders, the Kennametal holders work well and have replaceable insert seats.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 6, 2017)

jamby said:


> darkzero
> 
> What holders do you use for the "CCMT/CCGT/CCGX" ?  Are there different angles for positive rack inserts with different holders ?
> I am looking at buying some holders "SCLCR1212H09, SCLCL1212H09, and SCMCN1212H09 with the idea of using ccgt and ccmt inserts.
> ...



For those inserts I use SCLCR & SCLCL with 5/8" shanks. I also have 4 solid carbide boring bars in SCLCR.


----------

